# Getting started in Hobart



## Voigtstr

I'm still in the signing up phase, and have to wait for Service Tasmania to process my "Working with vulnerable people" check (so technically this venture is already $108 in debt  ). We have two cars and only one of those is younger than 10 years, and its a 2009 Kia Grand Carnival petrol v6. At this stage I'm not even sure if the the income will pay for the petrol as it can be a thirsty beast. The other big question is how long it will take me to clean it inside and out and strip out the 3 car child seats each time before I decide to head out UBERing on weeknights and maybe some weekends. Just thought of another question, can the UBER driver app run on an iPad instead of iPhone, might be easier to see the map/app if it was up on the dash suction cupped to the windscreen... Do you generally have your music off for passengers or do you ask them if they want some background noise/music? What tips do you have for a newbie? 

Cheers,
voigtstr


----------



## The Surge-on General

My tip would be to ask the mods for a Tasmanian forum.

I listen to what I like on my radio


----------



## Voigtstr

I've asked the mods, and one of them suggested using the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page. I have now done that


----------



## The Surge-on General

I leave the radio on to avoid awkward silence.


----------



## Voigtstr

I was also surprised there was no Hobart forum so... https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ attempts to get that sorted.


----------



## Voigtstr

Do you have to do anything specific when dropping off pax at Hobart International (yes they call it that) Airport? Is there a pickup zone that UBER ride sharer's would know about? Or would you hang around the Travelodge or BP near an arrival time and hope you get pinged for a ride?

Never mind, found it! https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/hobart/resources/hobart-airport/


----------



## The Surge-on General

Sorry, I have no idea. I drive in Sydney


----------



## Voigtstr

The Surge-on General said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. I drive in Sydney


I know right! It's almost like there should be a Hobart sub forum


----------



## Sydney Uber

Voigtstr said:


> I'm still in the signing up phase, and have to wait for Service Tasmania to process my "Working with vulnerable people" check (so technically this venture is already $108 in debt  ). We have two cars and only one of those is younger than 10 years, and its a 2009 Kia Grand Carnival petrol v6. At this stage I'm not even sure if the the income will pay for the petrol as it can be a thirsty beast. The other big question is how long it will take me to clean it inside and out and strip out the 3 car child seats each time before I decide to head out UBERing on weeknights and maybe some weekends. Just thought of another question, can the UBER driver app run on an iPad instead of iPhone, might be easier to see the map/app if it was up on the dash suction cupped to the windscreen... Do you generally have your music off for passengers or do you ask them if they want some background noise/music? What tips do you have for a newbie?
> 
> Cheers,
> voigtstr


The app works very well on a iPad or table. If mounted correctly it's a better way to do it.


----------



## Voigtstr

Which brand iPad and iPhone holders work well?


----------



## corsair

What $/km rate do Uber charge for Uber X there ?


----------



## Voigtstr

corsair said:


> What $/km rate do Uber charge for Uber X there ?


https://uberpeople.net/members/aussieratbag.131061/ can you answer that one?


----------



## Voigtstr

Grand said:


> It is possible to check the rates using the pax app. Interestingly I noticed that pax are charged 50c pm if wait time is 2+ mins.


As a noob here, how do check that? What do I tap?


----------



## Franco Cozzo

Registered for gst?



Voigtstr said:


> As a noob here, how do check that? What do I tap?


So you are going to drive without knowing the rates

Hilarious


----------



## Voigtstr

Franco Cozzo said:


> Registered for gst?
> 
> So you are going to drive without knowing the rates
> 
> Hilarious


I'm not driving yet. Not registered for GST. I'm not planning on doing that many hours a week. What's the threshold before GST is required?


----------



## Franco Cozzo

Voigtstr said:


> I'm not driving yet. Not registered for GST. I'm not planning on doing that many hours a week. What's the threshold before GST is required?


Point proven


----------



## Voigtstr

Franco Cozzo said:


> Point proven


Obvious point would be your attitude, but keep trying to earn those internet points... everyone will love your sparkling personality.


----------



## Franco Cozzo

Perosnally I'd rather know my potential earnings and GST obligations before starting a new job 

This thread shows you know neither


----------



## Jack Malarkey

These are the rates for Hobart:

*uberX*

Base fare: $2.40

Booking fee: $0.55

Cost per minute: $0.40

Cost per kilometre: $1.20

_Minimum charge: $7.50.

Cancellation fee: $10.00.

http://uber-rates-hobart-tas-au.uber-fare-estimator.com/_


----------



## Voigtstr

Franco,I don't really care. I'm already working a full time job in I.T. from 8:30am to 5:00pm. At this stage I'm planning on only working a few hours for Uber, maybe 3 nights a week as more of a hobby than anything else. If I make a bit of pocket money out of it then I'll be happy. A mate from my work who drives Uber, advises that the amount earnt needed to trigger GST would be well above what I would be earning. I don't really care what the rates are. I either drive a few hour s or I don't.



Jack Malarkey said:


> These are the rates for Hobart:
> 
> *uberX*
> 
> Base fare: $2.40
> 
> Booking fee: $0.55
> 
> Cost per minute: $0.40
> 
> Cost per kilometre: $1.20
> 
> _Minimum charge: $7.50.
> 
> Cancellation fee: $10.00
> 
> http://uber-rates-hobart-tas-au.uber-fare-estimator.com/_


Thanks Jack, they're not bad are they? Seem ok to my noobish eyes


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Voigtstr said:


> Thanks Jack, they're not bad are they? Seem ok to my noobish eyes


True, Voigtstr. The rates are reasonable in Sydney, Canberra and Hobart (in that order) but not in the other capital cities.



Voigtstr said:


> A mate from my work who drives Uber, advises that the amount earnt needed to trigger GST would be well above what I would be earning.


Be careful about this, Voigtstr. There is no GST threshold for those providing taxi services (including rideshare). See https://www.ato.gov.au/general/ride-sourcing-and-tax/.

You pay GST from the first dollar.


----------



## corsair

Voigtstr said:


> I don't really care what the rates are. I either drive a few hour s or I don't.


Well there's little point in driving if you're making a loss, so you should care.


----------



## Voigtstr

corsair said:


> Well there's little point in driving if you're making a loss, so you should care.


There is that, but I wont know till I've captured some data... To somewhat accurately capture fuel useI plan on filling up before a shift and fill up at the end of the shift.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Voigtstr said:


> There is that, but I wont know till I've captured some data... To somewhat accurately capture fuel useI plan on filling up before a shift and fill up at the end of the shift.


Given the car that you drive, it'll be a marginal activity in my opinion. Assuming you'll be on a 34.5% marginal tax rate due to your first job, your real rates (ie. after GST, Uber's fee, and income tax) are as follows (borrowing Jack's formatting):

Base fare: $1.036
Cost per minute: $0.173
Cost per kilometre: $0.518
Minimum charge: $3.238
Cancellation fee: $4.317

Out of that you've got to pay for all of your operating costs for which you'll be able to claim GST credits and income tax deductions.

Note: people don't generally analyse things in this way, but because _tax payable = (revenue - expenses) x tax rate = revenue x tax rate - expenses x tax rate_, it's possible to do so.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Voigtstr said:


> Franco,I don't really care. I'm already working a full time job in I.T. from 8:30am to 5:00pm. At this stage I'm planning on only working a few hours for Uber, maybe 3 nights a week as more of a hobby than anything else. If I make a bit of pocket money out of it then I'll be happy. A mate from my work who drives Uber, advises that the amount earnt needed to trigger GST would be well above what I would be earning. I don't really care what the rates are. I either drive a few hour s or I don't.
> 
> Thanks Jack, they're not bad are they? Seem ok to my noobish eyes


There is no GST threshold. ATO determined that UBERX is simply a Taxi Service for a commercial return. Every pasenger pays a fare which includes a GST component for the service. It's up to you to withhold and remit it quarterly.

BTW I actually once heard this new driver at the Sydney office ask if the Uber records will help him make his GST quarterly payments as he doesn't know if he will be working "that long". He was asked why go to this trouble for just a couple of months?

He says "Months? I thought quarterly was every 25 years!"


----------



## UberDriverAU

Sydney Uber said:


> He says "Months? I thought quarterly was every 25 years!"


Lol. He's thinking of quadranscentennially. Easy mistake to make!


----------



## Voigtstr

I've (re)registered my ABN.
I've registered for GST...
I've created a bank account just for Uber stuff...
Still waiting on "Working with Vulnerable People (Children) Check"
Thank you Jack and others for the advice so far.


----------



## Voigtstr

Finally got my working with vulnerable people certificate and uploaded a photo of it. Now I'm waiting on it to be validated and for the other items which are for Uber to action.


----------



## Immoralized

onboarding can take up to a month just be patient... Uber works at a snail pace. When I had all my documents in my hands i just went to greenlight hub and the guy took all the documents and activated my uberx account in ten minutes.

Instead of waiting weeks like some people did. Younger days I had 3 offences of driving with an expired license and DOT didn't care as long as they got their $$. Anyways F endorsement was granted, Police check from uber took 2 weeks. Rest of the stuff pretty instant.


----------



## Voigtstr

My IT service support contract finishes at the end of next week. It would be cool if was ubering just after Christmas...


----------



## Immoralized

Better get all your paperwork in order  They work even at a slower pace over December.


----------



## Voigtstr

All my paper work is done I think, all the outstanding bits are for uber to action.


----------



## Immoralized

that good now it just to sit and wait


----------



## Voigtstr

Voigtstr said:


> My IT service support contract finishes at the end of next week. It would be cool if was ubering just after Christmas...


IT contract extended till end of Jan... nice....


----------



## Tasweb

I just took up a new IT contract until June so sounds like we are in the same business. I called Uber because all of the documents were waiting on them only to find that there is a vital email with links to book a vehicle safety check with RACT and an Uber form to complete for a State Govt ancillary license. They don't even submit the Police check until your vehicle check is done. The earliest I could book my vehicle check was the 2nd week of Jan so if you haven't received that email I suggest you contact Uber by phone. The guy I spoke to was awesome and very helpful.


----------



## Immoralized

Different states different rules... In Perth City it is ordered right away while the application is going.


----------



## UberDriverAU

I'd have thought a criminal history check is the first item on the agenda. There's no point doing anything else if you don't pass that.


----------



## Immoralized

Yep unless they do things differently in Hobart and accepts anyone been an uber driver... 
Each manager in each city i'm finding even under the uber banner do things slightly differently... Which is highly non-uniformed for a multi billion dollar company that acts like a sub million dollar business.


----------



## Tasweb

If I hadn't rung them nothing would have happened at all, I suspect I would have been stuck in the on boarding phase indefinitely. It's a total mess and there is no documentation to help you. It's OK if you have a local Uber office to call into but there isn't one in Hobart. The Uber guy on the phone told me that they don't request the Police check until the vehicle safety check has been completed, because of Christmas I can't do that for another two weeks as the one and only testing centre is shut down. I can only assume it's because it costs money to do the Police check and there is no point doing it if the car doesn't pass. The working with vulnerable people check which I pay for includes a Police check anyway so the whole thing seems a bit redundant.


----------



## Immoralized

They must be tight on $$ in Hobart. Usually in all other cities it is automatically requested. But it good that you understand what going on in ur city. Yep when i signed up it was the first thing that they did when i registered.

Took over two weeks though. They work at snail pace for police check. It was the longest time I've ever waited for a police clearance... Usually it ready in 3-4 days. I ask if that was standard he looked at me and said kind of like getting 12 month visa in Australia takes 16 days for 2/3 of the people and the next month for the rest...

I was told to gtfo and wait like a good little ant. It showed up within what he said 14-16 days and it just had Uber Driver on it and all clear. Same with my Omnibus license says Uber Driver and Uber eat. On the paperwork that is. Which is pretty neat since it is DOT certified. When police check it out they know right away you are fully compliant and leave you alone. Was told I have to leave all the paperwork in the car by the DOT lady or be liable of fines to the extent of $2000. Which the cop would probably be celebrating and be getting lots of pats on the back for bringing in such a healthy fine in for the day. Whole week paycheck wiped out so those paperwork stays in the car


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Tasweb said:


> I just took up a new IT contract until June so sounds like we are in the same business. I called Uber because all of the documents were waiting on them only to find that there is a vital email with links to book a vehicle safety check with RACT and an Uber form to complete for a State Govt ancillary license. They don't even submit the Police check until your vehicle check is done. The earliest I could book my vehicle check was the 2nd week of Jan so if you haven't received that email I suggest you contact Uber by phone. The guy I spoke to was awesome and very helpful.


I'm glad the 'phone call was able to tip it over the edge. If you have further questions or queries lean heavily on that 'phone service. It is worthwhile keeping in mind that Über is going to cream off ~25 cents in every dollar you generate, so lean on them to earn their money.

How are you guys going with the establishment of the Hobart forum? You have enough members now don't you? Have you gone back to the mods about this? It has to be a good thing to have all Hobart relevant stuff in the one forum so that you can help each other and share experiences.

Reach out again and see if this can be established.

.


----------



## Voigtstr

I'm surprised https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ hasn't caused a new sub forum to be created. https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ indicates that only 3 active people are required to create a new forum.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Voigtstr said:


> I'm surprised https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ hasn't caused a new sub forum to be created. https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ indicates that only 3 active people are required to create a new forum.


Voigtstr, as far as I can tell, there are two of you from Hobart who are active: you and Tasweb. Is there anyone else currently active on the forum?

I suggest you round up a few drivers down that way and get them contributing.


----------



## Voigtstr

https://uberpeople.net/members/aussieratbag.131061/ is also on that forum. He isn't as chatty as I am  . Bonus is I work with him during our day jobs


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Voigtstr said:


> https://uberpeople.net/members/aussieratbag.131061/ is also on that forum. He isn't as chatty as I am  . Bonus is I work with him during our day jobs


Get him to chat some more and try to round up some other drivers too.

The airport can be a good place to meet other drivers.


----------



## Voigtstr

Hi guys,
It looks like my current insurer does not cover ride share. Other insurers in Hobart but do but only for 20 hours or less. Is it the same deal on the mainland? Which insurer is the most UBER friendly?


----------



## huxtee

Using Allianze comprehensive with rideshare atm in NSW. They should have it in Tas aswell?


----------



## Voigtstr

Thanks Huxtee I just checked with them and they cover Hobart and don't impose hour restrictions like RACT does.. I'll probably change over to them.


----------



## Tasweb

Has your onboarding progressed Voigtstr? I was told today that the online form I completed on the 16th December and received an email receipt for on the same day now cannot be found. I've had to complete it again so I'm still weeks away at best. I never expected this to take so long and be so time consuming. I'm only waiting on "X condition" and the vehicle safety check was has been completed but I was told will take a some days to go through. Even the form I completed today takes at least 24 hours before it appears on their system. Aaargh.


----------



## Voigtstr

Vehicle inspection done on Tuesday and acknowledged on my profile on Wednesday. Just waiting on police check and X something...


----------



## Tasweb

Voigtstr said:


> and X something...


http://www.transport.tas.gov.au/lic...s/ancillary-certificates/ride_source_vehicles

I'm just waiting on the X thing now.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Arghhhhh....another X-File. 

.


----------



## Idiocracy

Voigtstr said:


> What's the threshold before GST is required?


OK a dead thread but I have to answer this question: $0.01


----------



## Immoralized

First dollar actually.


----------



## Idiocracy

Jack Malarkey said:


> These are the rates for Hobart:
> 
> *uberX*


I see that url site is sometimes out of date. Can anyone confirm the above rates are current in their paystatements/app?

Is there any threads discussing the recent major changes in fares across australia, or any idea what the "theoretical/claimed" Uber methodology is supposed to be regarding all these different rates? thanks



Immoralized said:


> First dollar actually.


Good point .... but only 51 cents gets you to $1 rounding though.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Voigtstr said:


> Which brand iPad and iPhone holders work well?


Ram Mounts. Get them online from Camzilla


----------



## Voigtstr

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ updated... one day we will get a Hobart section...


----------



## Tasweb

The online Uber form you have to complete as a prerequisite for the State Growth submission for "X Condition" was getting "lost" in the system. I completed it in December and again last week, both times I received an email confirmation to say it was received but both times it was "lost". After many phone calls telling me that it was State Growth's fault I rang them and was told Uber had never sent an application with my name on it.

My form has now been "found". It was there all along but my internal profile notes hadn't been updated to reflect that. Apparently State Growth will only accept one batch of requests from Uber each week. There is a batch which includes mine going in tomorrow. State Growth apparently take around two weeks to process them.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Tasweb said:


> The online Uber form you have to complete as a prerequisite for the State Growth submission for "X Condition" was getting "lost" in the system. I completed it in December and again last week, both times I received an email confirmation to say it was received but both times it was "lost". After many phone calls telling me that it was State Growth's fault I rang them and was told Uber had never sent an application with my name on it.
> 
> My form has now been "found". It was there all along but my internal profile notes hadn't been updated to reflect that. Apparently State Growth will only accept one batch of requests from Uber each week. There is a batch which includes mine going in tomorrow. State Growth apparently take around two weeks to process them.


State Growth!?
Is that a division of Forestry Tasmania?
No wonder applications are getting lost.

.


----------



## Wayne01

Voigtstr said:


> Hi guys,
> It looks like my current insurer does not cover ride share. Other insurers in Hobart but do but only for 20 hours or less. Is it the same deal on the mainland? Which insurer is the most UBER friendly?


Bingle is the best priced rideshare insurance and has a rideshare option

Ipad is awesome to use but it must be cellular. If you are with Optus on a Business account they will give you up to 5 free sim cards that hang of the main account and use the main accounts data. it is better as updates etc do not happen then when you are hotspotting it automatically assumes that you are at home and does automatic updates and forced system updates. this can be quite expensive on data. You can turn this off but I like my updates turned on for security reasons. 
you can get some great cd ipad holders from ebay. This is the one that I bought recently and it seems to work well. 
Also the customers love the size. Make sure your car charger is a good 2.1 amp charger and turn down the screen brightness a little.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360-Uni...var=601294858698&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I just came back from devonport this morning and it seems that you have a good weird named station there that plays some middle of the road music that is not offensive.


----------



## Golfer

Who is John Galt? said:


> State Growth!?
> Is that a division of Forestry Tasmania?
> No wonder applications are getting lost.
> 
> .


Do you mean Mr Galt , like " they can't
see the trees because of the forest "

Trees (being a few drivers) Forest ( being the rush of the people signing up)
Did I get it right !


----------



## Tasweb

It would actually be quiet funny right now if it wasn't so sad. I've been talking to the one and only lady at State Growth who processes new Uber applications. She says they haven't seen a single application come through from Uber this year and yet Uber are telling me my application was submitted weeks ago along with over 50 others (!?!?) and that State Growth are the reason for the delay. They even said the lady was lying as it is a big office with many people processing applications for Uber..... I don't think the Uber rep in Manila has ever been to little old Hobart! I'm actually wondering if they are sending stuff to the Victorian Govt instead of Tassie since they keep telling me to call into the Melbourne Green Light Hub to resolve this. Apparently I was being silly when I said I would have to take a one hour plane trip to get there. Not feeling the love from Uber!


----------



## DeanDoom

My car was inspected On 14th of December at RACT in Hobart Yet the Uber site still says

*Vehicle Inspection - Uber to Provide

MISSING*



Wayne01 said:


> Bingle is the best priced rideshare insurance and has a rideshare option


Cheers for this just signed with Bingle After chatting with RACT and AAMI And looking around abit I got a much better quote from them. 


Tasweb said:


> I don't think the Uber rep in Manila has ever been to little old Hobart


I wonder if anyone from Uber HQ ever came to Tas at all..........


----------



## Tasweb

DeanDoom said:


> My car was inspected On 14th of December at RACT in Hobart


My vehicle check appeared on my profile two days after RACT looked at it. Might pay to call Uber on 1300 091 272 and chase it up because they won't send off the ancillary certificate request to State Growth until they have the vehicle check completed. The lovely State Growth lady told me she has a bunch of potential Uber drivers ringing her and abusing her because Uber are telling them she is holding up their X Condition applications even though she hasn't seen any of them and an Uber lady in Manila told me this week they are receiving heaps of calls from potential Hobart drivers complaining about delayed applications as well. Beware, they always say "I'll follow that up and call you back by the end of the day" but they rarely call back and if they do you only get one shot at it, miss that call and they will NEVER call back again and they refuse to transfer you back to that person. If anyone has a direct number for the Melbourne Green Light Hub I'd appreciate it.

If only we had a Tasmanian section of this forum to discuss these issues. I sent a membership request to what I assume is the Hobart drivers Facebook group but it was ignored. :-(


----------



## DeanDoom

After calling a few times it seems Uber managed to find the inspection report ....... Now To Find the "X"


----------



## Tasweb

Apparently Victoria recently introduced a driver certificate similar to our ancillary certificate and it has gone badly. I was told they have over 1000 applications for vehicle changes, new drivers etc held up between Uber and the Vic Govt. Their Green Light Hub staff are flat out dealing with that and have limited time to deal with Tasmanian's. I know that there was a "technical issue" that has now been "resolved" at Uber and some new applications were received by State Growth in Hobart yesterday but despite a phone call and an email telling me that mine was sent I know for a fact that it hasn't been received. I'm about ready to give up and write this off as a bad joke.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Tasweb said:


> I'm about ready to give up and write this off as a bad joke.


It sounds like you are just starting to get an inkling of what it is like 'partnering' with this '60 Billion dollar' (cough) 'technology' (snort) company.

.


----------



## Voigtstr

"
CONTACT US FOR DRIVER SUPPORT

Hi Simon,

We appreciate your patience whilst we help to progress your Ancillary Certificate application with the Department of State Growth.


Unfortunately, we have recently identified a technical issue with submissions.


We expect this issue to be resolved shortly.


Once we are able to progress your application, we will send you a confirmation email. From that point forward, the Department of State Growth will contact you with any updates.

You can always get in touch through the Help section of the app. We are here to help.

Sent by Roc on Tuesday, January 30, 2018 at 8:33:42 AM
"

I'm unemployed at the close of business Friday, so hurry up guys!


----------



## Immoralized

centerlink


----------



## Voigtstr

Immoralized said:


> centerlink


Very helpful! Stay at home dad until I get another job, then kids back into daycare/after school care.

Also guys anyone driving in Hobart or planning to drive in Hobart for UBER, please make some noise in https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ we'll get our own subfolder.


----------



## Tasweb

Voigtstr said:


> "
> You can always get in touch through the Help section of the app. We are here to help.


Uber don't seem to understand how much this annoys their "partners". We CANNOT get in touch through the Help section of the app because we are not onboarded yet. There are only two options available, watch a video or sign out, that's it! We can't "call into the local green Light Hub" as they suggest on the phone because they have chosen to save money and not have one in Tasmania.


----------



## Voigtstr

CONTACT US FOR DRIVER SUPPORT

Hi Simon,

I understand your eagerness to be on the road with Uber. We are working with the Department of State Growth in solving this issue. We will notify you in every update that we receive regarding your application.

Thank you for your patience.

Sent by Roc on Wednesday, January 31, 2018 at 1:15:40 AM


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Voigtstr said:


> CONTACT US FOR DRIVER SUPPORT
> Hi Simon,
> I understand your eagerness to be on the road with Uber.
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Sent by Roc on Wednesday, January 31, 2018 at 1:15:40 AM


Sounds good.
A few more messages from Roc and you'll be ready to Roll.

.


----------



## Voigtstr

Who is John Galt? said:


> Sounds good.
> A few more messages from Roc and you'll be ready to Roll.
> 
> .


ROFL


----------



## Immoralized

Took all of four hours start to finish to fill in the forms and be on Uber system plus get all the required approvals from DOT in Perth at least... Probably the only thing good about Uber or anything in Perth and pretty much a car and truck city so everything is streamlined.

There is whole DOT perth office that just process taxi and charter related things and nothing else. So kinda like greenlight hub you go in and on the spot there can get all you need in one hit on the spot no waiting.  After you are approved for F class endorsement on the license that is which takes 10-15 days and the Uber police clearance for me that took 3 weeks. Everything else after that same day.


----------



## Golfer

Who is John Galt? said:


> Sounds good.
> A few more messages from Roc and you'll be ready to Roll.
> 
> .


Mr Galt even though I clicked like, I must compliment you one more time in print ,
I know it' only early in the year but that reply ,will take some beating ," classic"


----------



## Voigtstr

Golfer said:


> Mr Galt even though I clicked like, I must compliment you one more time in print ,
> I know it' only early in the year but that reply ,will take some beating ," classic"


You could run a masterclass in sarcasm


----------



## Golfer

Voigtstr said:


> You could run a masterclass in sarcasm


Probably pays more than uber 
Ummm or perhaps enter politics they have it down pat !!!


----------



## Tasweb

I was approved Thursday. I've already had a passenger knock his suitcase over while waiting for me to open my boot resulting in a deep scratch into the plastic of my rear bumper. If he had spilled a drink Uber would have compensated me for cleaning but a pissed tourist taking a chunk out of my car is deemed "expected wear and tear".


----------



## Immoralized

why you load and unload luggage yourself if you want to keep the car in good nick.


----------



## Tasweb

Immoralized said:


> why you load and unload luggage yourself if you want to keep the car in good nick.


That's why he was waiting, I don't open it remotely, I get out and open it myself so that I can put their cases in.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Immoralized said:


> centerlink


Cool Cats don't even need Centrelink. They get given all the food, drink and cuddles they need!


----------



## Voigtstr

"Hey Simon,

Thanks for following up on this.

We have escalated this to the appropriate team who are looking into the issue. They have confirmed that your Ancillary Certificate and "X" Condition application has been processed.

We will be in touch as soon as we receive the document from the Department of State Growth.

We appreciate your patience while we get this sorted."

I've forwarded UBER's email through to a contact in the department of state growth asking her to confirm they have received the requests.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Hey Simon
I was just reading an old post of mine and it contained the following paragraph:



Who is John Galt? said:


> Another important is the 'partnership' with Über. Whatever you have heard - it will be worse. Prepare to be profoundly disappointed in your dealings with them, and they will not let you down.


It is still as fresh as the day it was written.

.


----------



## Voigtstr

Cross (am I cross?) posted to World/Hobart forum:

My email to UBER support earlier today:
"
I've just been sent the following by sms:

"Uber: There's an issue with your Criminal History Check - Uber to Provide. We cannot accept the document is as it does not pass the threshold requirements. Click here to upload a new document from your phone:"

Why would I have the document to upload!! You request it from the government do you not? Also without you telling me how the document (which I have not seen) does not pass the threshold I have no way to respond to your claim.

Escalate!

Escalate!

Escalate!

Fix your processes while you are at it. Asking me to upload a document I do not have access to is ridiculous!
"

The only thing I can think of is a drink driving and speeding fine/suspension about 13 years ago.

Bloody UBER!

(I'm sure Who is John Galt? will like this one)


----------



## Tasweb

Voigtstr said:


> Cross (am I cross?) posted to World/Hobart forum:
> 
> <rant>


Crikey, I thought my Hobart experience was bad, I've been driving for almost four weeks now.

The common theme appears be that Hobart drivers are a second thought only to be dealt with as a last resort by the Melbourne Green Light Hub staff.

The Vic/Tas state manager invited locals to lunch and a presentation at the Royal Yacht Club a few weeks ago but it was in the afternoon on a weekday so I couldn't attend. Would have appreciated the opportunity to explain how I felt about their broken on boarding process. If any other Hobart drivers were there feel free to let us know how it went and what was discussed. If only we had our own forum to post in.


----------



## Voigtstr

Does anyone have the number for Melbourne green light hub? I think I'll have a better chance speaking to an Australian.

Or the email address of the Melbourne manager...

...and then a few moments later

From uber Support:
I HAVE ANOTHER ACCOUNT ISSUE

Hi Simon,

Thanks for getting in touch.

Upon further evaluation, we have approved your criminal history check.

We would now forward your application for an Ancillary Certificate and X-Condition with the Department of State Growth on your behalf.

This usually takes 2-5 working days, but may take up to 14 days as these results are processed by a third party. This is often outside of our control. If you are asked to provide further information, please make sure to do so as soon as possible.

You can always get in touch through the "HELP" section of the app. We are here to help.

-----

I wouldn't mind having a manager review every interaction since I started the application. Surely uber's processes could do with some sanity checking.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Since our Greenlight Hub recently closed permanently, Canberra drivers are experiencing the same kind of problem as those experienced by Hobart drivers with the phone support staff not properly understanding the local regulatory regime for rideshare.

The Greenlight Hub in Melbourne is meant to provide some help to Hobart drivers but the Greenlight Hub in Sydney has no role in relation to Canberra drivers.


----------



## Voigtstr

Just waiting on 'X' condition now...


----------



## Voigtstr

X condition received via email from Tas Government. Uploaded document to Uber (even though they should have it) to nudge them along.


----------



## Voigtstr

My account as of about 20 minutes ago has changed from onboarding to active.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jack Malarkey said:


> Since our Greenlight Hub recently closed permanently, Canberra drivers are experiencing the same kind of problem as those experienced by Hobart drivers with the phone support staff not properly understanding the local regulatory regime for rideshare.
> 
> The Greenlight Hub in Melbourne is meant to provide some help to Hobart drivers but the Greenlight Hub in Sydney has no role in relation to Canberra drivers.


Hey Jack! I hadn't heard that your Hub had closed. Canberra's gotta have close to 400-500 drivers plus UberEATS

With the consolidation of the 3 Hubs in Syd to 1, it's clear UBER HQ have have cut supply and told the Colonies they've gotta live off their own revenue stream.

Interesting times ahead


----------



## Voigtstr

Now that I'm active, Uber is sending emails with "you’re ready to start driving with Uber" encouraging me to get started. I started my Uber application in November I think, so maybe I'll wait till after Easter before driving. That way I can make sure the mileage for the uber car is a higher percentage of business driving. The uber car is also the only one big enough to take the whole family and dog up to relatives... about 500 km round trip. Whilst I'm IT contracting I might only drive Uber on Saturdays... so that 500 could skew my numbers out whilst doing a 90 day log book.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Voigtstr said:


> Now that I'm active, Uber is sending emails with "you're ready to start driving with Uber" encouraging me to get started. I started my Uber application in November I think, so maybe I'll wait till after Easter before driving. That way I can make sure the mileage for the uber car is a higher percentage of business driving. The uber car is also the only one big enough to take the whole family and dog up to relatives... about 500 km round trip. Whilst I'm IT contracting I might only drive Uber on Saturdays... so that 500 could skew my numbers out whilst doing a 90 day log book.


You can still be driving for Uber now and start your 12-week log book on, say, 8 April (after Easter).


----------



## Sydney Uber

Voigtstr said:


> Cross (am I cross?) posted to World/Hobart forum:
> 
> My email to UBER support earlier today:
> "
> I've just been sent the following by sms:
> 
> "Uber: There's an issue with your Criminal History Check - Uber to Provide. We cannot accept the document is as it does not pass the threshold requirements. Click here to upload a new document from your phone:"
> 
> Why would I have the document to upload!! You request it from the government do you not? Also without you telling me how the document (which I have not seen) does not pass the threshold I have no way to respond to your claim.
> 
> Escalate!
> 
> Escalate!
> 
> Escalate!
> 
> Fix your processes while you are at it. Asking me to upload a document I do not have access to is ridiculous!
> "
> 
> The only thing I can think of is a drink driving and speeding fine/suspension about 13 years ago.
> 
> Bloody UBER!
> 
> (I'm sure Who is John Galt? will like this one)


Any holidays at Risdon?


----------



## Voigtstr

Sydney Uber said:


> Any holidays at Risdon?


No Sir!



Jack Malarkey said:


> You can still be driving for Uber now and start your 12-week log book on, say, 8 April (after Easter).


Oh that's cool! Might give Saturday 17th of March a go.


----------



## Immoralized

I'm a bit lost... You been trying to sign up to Uber since December when you are finally onboarded you don't even want to drive 



Voigtstr said:


> I'm still in the signing up phase, and have to wait for Service Tasmania to process my "Working with vulnerable people" check (so technically this venture is already $108 in debt  ). We have two cars and only one of those is younger than 10 years, and its a 2009 Kia Grand Carnival petrol v6. At this stage I'm not even sure if the the income will pay for the petrol as it can be a thirsty beast. The other big question is how long it will take me to clean it inside and out and strip out the 3 car child seats each time before I decide to head out UBERing on weeknights and maybe some weekends. Just thought of another question, can the UBER driver app run on an iPad instead of iPhone, might be easier to see the map/app if it was up on the dash suction cupped to the windscreen... Do you generally have your music off for passengers or do you ask them if they want some background noise/music? What tips do you have for a newbie?
> 
> Cheers,
> voigtstr


My bad November! 

Maybe it just me but it seem like you just wasted ur own time and uber time by even going through the whole "process" fighting tooth and nail... Now that you have conquered it. Just doesn't interest you no more 

Like a one night stand without the one night! All of that wining and dining


----------



## Voigtstr

Immoralized said:


> I'm a bit lost... You been trying to sign up to Uber since December when you are finally onboarded you don't even want to drive
> 
> My bad November!
> 
> Maybe it just me but it seem like you just wasted ur own time and uber time by even going through the whole "process" fighting tooth and nail... Now that you have conquered it. Just doesn't interest you no more
> 
> Like a one night stand without the one night! All of that wining and dining


Oh I want to drive. It's just not currently practical to do so for that many hours. Uber will be supplemental income. I'm married, we have 3 young children, my wife works. 2 nights a week I have 8 ball competitions. The other nights of the week I have to do my share of the parenting and housework. That will leave Saturdays to drive Uber. Sundays: parenting and housework. Now if my IT contract comes to an end (so far it keeps getting extended) and I don't have other work lined up I'll drive Uber whilst the kids are at school/kinder. The 2 days that the twins aren't at Kinder, I'll be parenting them.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Uber is expanding to Launceston and Devonport in northern Tasmania: https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...on-and-devonport-in-northern-tasmania.246802/.


----------



## A380

Hi all!

i'm applying to be Uber driver.

Can i ask a few questions with regards to the application process?

Registration Certificate - Uber to Provide 
Is the Tas car rego documents acceptable?

Vehicle Inspection - Uber to Provide
the nearest RACT Autoserve date is on 17 Apr 2018. Wow that's 1 month away! Any chance of speeding things up?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

A380 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> i'm applying to be Uber driver.
> 
> Can i ask a few questions with regards to the application process?
> 
> Registration Certificate - Uber to Provide
> Is the Tas car rego documents acceptable?
> 
> Vehicle Inspection - Uber to Provide
> the nearest RACT Autoserve date is on 17 Apr 2018. Wow that's 1 month away! Any chance of speeding things up?


G'day A380 not to be negative, but I would stick to driving the Airbus if I was you.

.


----------



## Tasweb

A380 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Registration Certificate - Uber to Provide
> Is the Tas car rego documents acceptable?
> 
> Vehicle Inspection - Uber to Provide
> the nearest RACT Autoserve date is on 17 Apr 2018. Wow that's 1 month away! Any chance of speeding things up?


Uber upload both of those documents, hence the "Uber to provide" comment.

RACT provide you with a copy of the vehicle check on the day and also notify Uber who upload that to your profile. RACT only do Uber checks one or two days a week, the wait is normal, try calling them but I doubt you will do any good unless there has been a cancellation. Only when everything is uploaded do they apply on your behalf for the ride share registration (X Certificate) with State Growth.

If you are concerned about progress (you will be) then you can call an outsourced "Uber" human in another country who will probably just tell you to walk into the green Light Hub in Melbourne (no seriously, they will!). The overseas humans are on 1300 091 272.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Tasweb said:


> If you are concerned about progress (you will be) then you can call an outsourced "Uber" human in another country who will probably just tell you to walk into the green Light Hub in Melbourne (no seriously, they will!). The overseas humans are on 1300 091 272.


Indeed. In dealing with Über, prepare to be profoundly disappointed, and they will not let you down.

.


----------



## Voigtstr

A380 pop into https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ and say g'day! We might be able to get a Hobart channel/folder/thingy if we lobby hard enough.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Voigtstr said:


> A380 pop into https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/ and say g'day! We might be able to get a Hobart channel/folder/thingy if we lobby hard enough.


Voigtstr start PM'ing these Tassie guys and mobilise them for this. 
Ensure they are onboard and push a little harder. 
I'm sure if there is a spokesperson with the appropriate level of backing, admin will listen. Good luck.

.


----------



## Voigtstr

Tasweb said:


> Crikey, I thought my Hobart experience was bad, I've been driving for almost four weeks now.
> 
> The common theme appears be that Hobart drivers are a second thought only to be dealt with as a last resort by the Melbourne Green Light Hub staff.
> 
> The Vic/Tas state manager invited locals to lunch and a presentation at the Royal Yacht Club a few weeks ago but it was in the afternoon on a weekday so I couldn't attend. Would have appreciated the opportunity to explain how I felt about their broken on boarding process. If any other Hobart drivers were there feel free to let us know how it went and what was discussed. If only we had our own forum to post in.


Hi Tasweb, how has it been going? I've driven on Saturday, Monday and Tuesday (days that I wasn't required to be parenting). Thursday I'm planning on driving during the day up to about 5PM (picking kids up from after school care) and then driving again after 8PM (kids in bed) until it slows down.

How have you been finding it? What were the best times to drive for you and what areas were hottest? I found the city during the day tended to be short rides from one side of the city to the other...



Who is John Galt? said:


> Voigtstr start PM'ing these Tassie guys and mobilise them for this.
> Ensure they are onboard and push a little harder.
> I'm sure if there is a spokesperson with the appropriate level of backing, admin will listen. Good luck.
> 
> .


Thanks WIJG I appreciate the support!


----------



## Tasweb

Voigtstr said:


> Hi Tasweb, how has it been going?


I'm two months in now. I only do one or two trips prior to my proper job and then a few after work and a bit on weekends. 8am almost every morning the CBD surges, unfortunately I'm heading into my day job around then so can't take advantage of it. I've found that I can sit in the middle of a big surge for 15 minutes and not get a ping so I think it's more about Uber manipulating drivers by moving them around as they see fit than actual rider demand. I've had a few interesting trips. Picked up a lady at the Casino at 8am who wanted to be in Launceston for a 9am meeting. She cracked it big time when I refused the ride, I made a big mistake and completed the trip rather than cancelling so she rated me one star. Took a couple to the airport only to have them ask me to go back into the CBD because they left something at the hotel and then have me drive them back out again. Got a ping to an area with no houses on the Channel Highway between Kingston and Taroona to find a cyclist with a flat who wanted me to take him bike and all into town (I did). Almost every single trip has been awesome, the riders are generally great, no really bad trips at all.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Tasweb said:


> 8am almost every morning the CBD surges, unfortunately I'm heading into my day job around then so can't take advantage of it. I've found that I can sit in the middle of a big surge for 15 minutes and not get a ping so I think it's more about Uber manipulating drivers by moving them around as they see fit than actual rider demand.


The surge algorithm is based on the number riders opening the app compared with the number of drivers available. It's not based on ride requests as such.

Whether or not a rider requests a trip when prices are surging depends on the value the rider puts on that trip compared with the alternatives of using other transport or delaying travel.

So it's entirely feasible for there to be surge pricing but few or no ride requests.


----------



## Tasweb

Jack Malarkey said:


> The surge algorithm is based on the number riders opening the app compared with the number of drivers available. It's not based on ride requests as such.
> 
> Whether or not a rider requests a trip when prices are surging depends on the value the rider puts on that trip compared with the alternatives of using other transport or delaying travel.
> 
> So it's entirely feasible for there to be surge pricing but few or no ride requests.


I think that's kinda what I was suggesting. By painting the screen red the Gods are hoping drivers will head to that area. If they do the red goes away and the riders are more likely to request a trip. Those riders that need a ride straight away or just don't care will accept the surge and pay extra.


----------



## A380

hello all! i have finally gotten my Condition X. Now waiting for Uber to provide Registration Certificate and final approval. How long would that take?

What's Registration Cert? 

How much do you usually make in a day?

Do you guys provide bottles of water and candy for your passengers?


----------



## Voigtstr

I provide mentos. You can get big bags at Kmart.


----------



## Tasweb

A380 said:


> hello all! i have finally gotten my Condition X. Now waiting for Uber to provide Registration Certificate and final approval. How long would that take?
> 
> What's Registration Cert?
> 
> How much do you usually make in a day?
> 
> Do you guys provide bottles of water and candy for your passengers?


I think the registration certificate is your car rego. Don't be afraid to scan it and upload it yourself even though it says Uber to provide. It may prompt them into action. You can also call them on 1300 091 272 to check on progress, that can also prompt them into action.

I've never provided water other than once when I bought a bottle for myself and a rider asked if I had any before I had opened it. That's the one and only time in three months of driving that anyone has asked for water. Just make sure any lollies you buy are individually wrapped and keep the receipts for your BAS and income tax.

No one can tell you how much you will make in a day. "Make" and "profit" are two very different things. The minimum trip payment is $5.04 for Hobart. You will get a lot of those short trips around the city/North Hobart. They are the best in my opinion as you can "make" the most per hour that way. The worst is a trip to the airport. All of the airlines arrive and leave within about 30 minutes of each other so a trip out there means you sit in a queue of around 10 people for hours waiting for the next flights to arrive on the off chance that you might get a ride back into town. Otherwise you leave and drive back to Bellerieve/Howrah etc or the city empty. I did a trip from Salamanca to Cremorne via the bottle shop with two pissed guys that was a ton of fun but sucked from a "make" perspective. I knocked back a trip from the Casino to Launceston that probably would have paid a few hundred dollars one morning when I was on my way to my proper job.


----------



## A380

i did upload my car rego in March 2018. Uber indicated "wrong document". Wonder what's wrong...


----------



## Tasweb

No need to wonder, just call them and ask.


----------

